# Cake Batter Ice Cream Bread recipe!!!!!



## kleenex (May 12, 2013)

Cake Batter Ice Cream Bread -

WHY NOT


----------



## letscook (May 13, 2013)

Interesting !


----------



## Hoot (May 13, 2013)

I agree! I am gonna give this a try!
Thanks!


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2013)

I don't know who Katrina is, but if you have kids, she has some great ideas. I can see her concoctions at a kids b'day party instead of a cake.


----------

